# Tactics for Fall Bass Fishing



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 17, 2011)

Its that time when anglers need to be thinking about shifting tactics from summer to fall seasonal patterns.

If you live in the north, early stages of fall patterns may already be developing. In the south, it may not occur until October. In either case, its triggered by the first successive nights of cool weather, cooling water temperatures and shorter days.

Those changes send the lakes forage toward shallower water and the bass follow them. The gamefish know winter is coming and they have to eat as much as they can before it arrives.

*Where to look:*Bait and bass often head back to the same places you found them in early spring, but they dont go there overnight. During the transition, look for them moving along lake contours that lead from summer hideouts to the shallower feeding areas. On natural lakes, they may follow a drop-off separating big flats and deeper water while on reservoirs it will be channels and ditches leading into creeks.

Im always looking for signs of baitfish. If I dont see them dimpling the surface, Ill idle through a creek and study my Lowrance StructureScan for large pods of suspended bait. If theres no sign of minnows, the bass wont be there, either.

Heres another clue: backwater areas receiving freshwater run-off tend to attract more fish than those without feeder creeks and ditches. Fresh flowing water brings deliver tiny organisms that minnows eat and thats what draws the bait and the bass.

*Lure choices:*I employ a one-two punch when fishing in the fall, opting for either search baits or finesse lures.

Search baits (crankbaits, jerkbaits, and spinnerbaits) allow me to cover water quickly. Finesse lures (Carolina rig, shaky head worm, drop-shot rig or grub) come into play once I locate a school or if they stop biting the search bait.

Fall bass are aggressive and eager to chase down a fast mover, so search baits work very well. However, fall often brings cold fronts that send bass into a snit. The...


More...


OhioGameFishing is a member of the Outdoor Hub network


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Whoever posted this, thanks. It was very informative. i agree with the cranks and the spinner baits. I can't wait until this weather settles down and fall is under way. Thanks.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya the bass bite has been the worst I've ever dealt with

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Me too! In the past August was always a tough time for me to get a bite. Had a really good August this year, but September has been dead, cant figure it out.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Glad I am not the only one. I have been catching fish all year long on jointed shad raps and other cranks, but as of the cold snap the only way I can seem to get them is if I land a Yum Dinger right on their freakin head.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

They sure weren't out there Sunday were they Larry!


USMC_Galloway said:


> Glad I am not the only one. I have been catching fish all year long on jointed shad raps and other cranks, but as of the cold snap the only way I can seem to get them is if I land a Yum Dinger right on their freakin head.


----------



## scubalover (Sep 21, 2011)

caught a 4-1/2 pound large mouth on a perch split diver a couple of weeks ago, it was a cold and windy day. 
thought they would be out but caught this one along the shore under a tree.


----------

